# Waves*



## BradG (May 30, 2015)

Hi everyone
Great to see so many familiar people still active on the forums 

I dropped off the radar a couple of years back after one of those unexpected life road bumps which seemed to set off a chain reaction of rock bottomness.
Now I feel like im getting back on top of it all with a new job which is great, and I can begin replacing everything I lost as a result of it... including my whole damn workshop 

may have to auction my entire pen collection to raise money for a new lathe so I can get turning once again lol. C'est la vié...

I hope everyone else has been keeping well?

Best regards
Brad G


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 30, 2015)

Hi Brad - It's great to see you back.  I wondered what had become of you.  Sorry to hear about the tough times you've been through.  I've really missed the creative spark you brought to the discussions here.

Welcome back.

Ed


----------



## Charlie_W (May 30, 2015)

Ditto Ed's reply!


----------



## scotian12 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back Brad...we look forward to more of your innovative approaches to pen making.   Darrell


----------



## thewishman (May 30, 2015)

Hi Brad! It is good to have you back.


----------



## mredburn (May 30, 2015)

Chuck and I were just thinking of you last week and wondered how you were doing. Glad to see your still around. 
I have missed your talents.


----------



## jimm1 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back Brad


----------



## wizard (May 30, 2015)

Hi Brad!!!

I'm not here as much either but have missed seeing you and your beautiful creations. So very sorry to hear what happened...glad you reached out and posted! 

Creating something beautiful and holding it in my hands has been a source of solace for me. Days that I don't feel so hot...it has helped.

So you need your shop back. Have you made a list of things you need to get your shop back in order.

Doc


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2015)

Glad to see you back Brad !!!!!! I have missed seeing your many innovative twists in the pen turning world. Sorry to hear of your set back and hope the road ahead is much brighter for you.  Jim  S


----------



## jttheclockman (May 30, 2015)

I too want to say welcome back. I myself rejoined the ranks here. I see you went through one of life's cruel learning experiences and I hope you come out the end the better for it. Take your time and get it right. Look forward to seeing some more fine examples of work that is WOW for sure.


----------



## BradG (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. it's appreciated :biggrin:

Doc! good to see you. The only thing on the list is a metal lathe. Everything else I will collect over time like last time


----------



## Dalecamino (May 30, 2015)

Well...speak of the devil! :biggrin: I'm very glad to see you posting again. More happy to detect you will be alright and, determined to carry on. 

Welcome back buddy!:wink:


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back. Always glad to see an old friend.


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back, you nutter!!! We've missed your chemical endeavours and you!!
If you need to borrow my power supply to get going then you are welcome, but you will need to just pick it up. Dont know if you had to get rid of yours, but the offer is there if you need it.

Good to see you back and I'm sure you will bounce back quickly enough.


----------



## MarkD (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back Brad. Looking forward to you seeing your new creations!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back Brad! Happy to hear things are coming together for you. There's some new blood here to shock and amaze when you're back in the game.


----------



## BradG (May 30, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> Well...speak of the devil! :biggrin: I'm very glad to see you posting again. More happy to detect you will be alright and, determined to carry on.
> 
> Welcome back buddy!



Thanks Chuck :wink: Hope you;re keeping well buddy



BRobbins629 said:


> Welcome back. Always glad to see an old friend.



Bruce, great to see you too  Hope life's treating you well



skiprat said:


> Welcome back, you nutter!!! We've missed your chemical endeavours and you!!
> If you need to borrow my power supply to get going then you are welcome, but you will need to just pick it up. Dont know if you had to get rid of yours, but the offer is there if you need it.
> 
> Good to see you back and I'm sure you will bounce back quickly enough.




!!! good to see you of course  my fellow metal turner. I still have my power supply! kept that for safe keeping lol. some things you just can;t part with. along with a few brooks blanks i have tucked away!!




MarkD said:


> Welcome back Brad. Looking forward to you seeing your new creations!



Thanks Mark



Brooks803 said:


> Welcome back Brad! Happy to hear things are coming together for you. There's some new blood here to shock and amaze when you're back in the game.




Jonathon I look forward to seeing it! sorry to hear about your antifreeze blowout.... must have sucked to of missed the show.


----------



## Jim15 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome back Brad.


----------



## Tom T (May 30, 2015)

Good to see you back sir.  You always added great stuff.  Really nice pens to.


----------



## gimpy (May 31, 2015)

Yes indeed, glad to see your back,


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey welcome back!


----------



## BradG (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks all


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 4, 2015)

Brad, great to see you back! Are you still planning on the 12x36 metal lathe you were looking at before?

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Mike - Hope you're keeping well?
I doubt my budget will allow it unfortunately

Currently with the Ebay pen auctions,a commission, and savings I have enough for this one
Axminster Engineer Series SC4 Bench Lathe - Lathes - Engineering Lathes - Metal Working | Axminster Tools & Machinery

A little larger than my last one, and the motor is 4 times the power. also has T slots on the cross slide which is a nice addition to last time.

The next choice up would be this one, but it'l depend on how much I can raise, and how long im willing to wait for the difference
Axminster Engineer Series SC8-AX1 Lathe - Lathes - Engineering Lathes - Metal Working | Axminster Tools & Machinery

Which is pretty much the same price as the one I was looking at by the time you add the floor stand, which was the crusader

Crusader Lathe



So as it stands il own a lathe! anything else I can raise in the interim is a bonus

Brad


----------



## Mapster (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome back Brad! Excited to see what new and exciting things you have up your sleeve. Let us know if there is any way we can help.


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey Marshall, hope life's treating you well :wink:


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 5, 2015)

Brad, just my opinion (and we all know what those are like) but I would hold out for the Crusader. I think you would be way happier with it for the long haul.

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

Yep I know anything less will grate on me overtime. Just the price difference is quite a big stride.  We'll see


----------



## mredburn (Jun 5, 2015)

GoFundMe: #1 for Crowdfunding & Fundraising Websites


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol I couldn't  do that Mike it would feel too cheeky.  OK for charity events and young businesses etc but I couldn't set that up for my own benefit :wink:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 5, 2015)

People do it all the time, make them a pen for their donation. That way you earn your lathe.


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2015)

That's a better thought Mike. Will see how the listings go


----------

